# Ever find it hard to "rough up" your props?



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

So, I've been working on this Grim Reaper. He's looking really good. Too good. 

No, I'm totally not an egotist.  What I mean is that he looks too clean and prim and proper. I know that I need to rough up his robe, tear it, paint it, "muss it up". But for some reason, I have this fear...like I will mess it up in a not good way. Have you ever had this feeling, and if so, how did you get over it?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

the dirt and damage is the realism. Practice on a spare piece of cloth or an extra skull. start with light washes of color. easy to build up and wipe off if you dont like it. spray bottle with very thin paint are a great way to weather and stain props and fabric.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

yeah, I understand that. It's really awful when you have this great prop, and then you do too much to it and ruin it and all youve done was wasted time and effert and money. I guess the solution is to practice on super cheap stuff and then try your hand at a great item such as the grim reaper.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..yes Morbid I understand totally! Every time I have to do the finishing touches I tell myself I am not going to use that much blood. Unfortunately my warped side comes out and I go crazy with the blood. What I do is I do a few touches to it than take a pic. I come back later and look at what I did. If I think it needs more that I will do a little more to it. After I did more to it I look at the pic I took the first time and see if I did enough or I'm doing too much. Anyway not sure if that will help you, but that keeps me some what under control with doing to much to it! Good Luck and I'm sure it will look great!!! Oh and pics please


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't know if this is an option at this point in your build. But lots of people bury their clothing in the ground for awhile to give it a decomposed look. One of the kids on here ties them behind his bicycle and drags them around the neighborhood. I am getting ready to distress a wedding gown, and would also appreciate ideas. I want it to look like it's been in the grave for some time. Is that the kind of look you're going for Mariah?


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I understand completely. I have that problem with my bucky. I've had him for three years and he's not looking any different then the way he came out of the box. I'm terrified that I'll some how mess him up if I try corpsing or something. If it is something cheap from a thrift store then I'm ok with it, but If I've spent good money or time on something it's hard for me to "mess it up".


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is the robe washable (and can it be removed from the prop)? If it is, you could just go with rolling it around in dirt and mud, let it dry crunched up, then give it a shake and dress the reaper. The dirt won't be permanent the way paint is, because you can always wash the robe and start over. When you're feeling braver, go with a few small rips - those can always be made bigger later as well.

Painting a finished prop is always the part that gets me worried, too


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I know exactly how you feel! My wife had sewn a gypsy blouse for my undead gypsy and I just couldn't bring myself to damage it. It still looks pretty even after a few years. I know it will look creepier is I muss it up, but I just...can't.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

spideranne said:


> I understand completely. I have that problem with my bucky. I've had him for three years and he's not looking any different then the way he came out of the box. I'm terrified that I'll some how mess him up if I try corpsing or something. If it is something cheap from a thrift store then I'm ok with it, but If I've spent good money or time on something it's hard for me to "mess it up".


Me too, in fact I have posted that before. How can you mess up a corpse...it is supposed to be messed-up but I can't bring myself to do it.

I have a Bucky still in the box, I have no clue what to do with him.:googly:


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I am so glad I'm not the only one with this problem!  I still haven't worked up the courage to do anything to him yet. I just stand there and stare at him, trying to figure out what to do. I'm not even sure where to start! 

Roxy, that's a pretty good idea about using real dirt in lieu of paint and more permanent manners of distressing the robe. It is totally removable and washable. 

I'm not really hoping for a "corpse rotting in the ground" look...more of a "travelled through millions of years/ etheral / eternal " feel. Hahaha! No wonder I have no idea how to start...what the heck does *that* look like!?!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

MorbidMariah said:


> I am so glad I'm not the only one with this problem!  I still haven't worked up the courage to do anything to him yet. I just stand there and stare at him, trying to figure out what to do. I'm not even sure where to start!
> 
> Roxy, that's a pretty good idea about using real dirt in lieu of paint and more permanent manners of distressing the robe. It is totally removable and washable.
> 
> I'm not really hoping for a "corpse rotting in the ground" look...more of a "travelled through millions of years/ etheral / eternal " feel. Hahaha! No wonder I have no idea how to start...what the heck does *that* look like!?!


Maybe, since most of us don't know, the ToTs won't know either. Then it won't matter how "it" turns out. LOL Good luck Mariah. I hope you find the look you're trying to get. Keep us posted if you get it.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

MorbidMariah said:


> So, I've been working on this Grim Reaper. He's looking really good. Too good.
> 
> No, I'm totally not an egotist.  What I mean is that he looks too clean and prim and proper. I know that I need to rough up his robe, tear it, paint it, "muss it up". But for some reason, I have this fear...like I will mess it up in a not good way. Have you ever had this feeling, and if so, how did you get over it?


I know what you mean but I try to keep in mind that it is actually quite difficult to "mess up" a halloween prop. Here are some points I try to remember.

First we are often building things that we want to look deformed and imperfect anyway.

Second if we don't like the first look, it is usually pretty easy to modify our projects with paint, dirt, sand paper, blood, scissors, heat gun, baseball bat, hack saw, scud missle etc.....

Third, we can use lighting and shadows to hide or inhance certain aspects of the prop.

Fouth, if we just can't get the look we want we can use cover up. Put the prop strategically in bushes, on the roof, sticking out from under a car, in a box etc and only show off the part that we think looks the best.

These are just a few suggestions but in general, to maintain my courage to make changes, I just try to remember that my intention is to make something that looks messed up - so how can I possibly fail.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I know what you mean. I bought some slightly damaged gargoyles from FE last year and was actually happy I didn't have to damage them myself. 

I tend to over do it spending hours working on details that I'll just end up dry brushing or some similar effect over it to distress.:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Look at it this way, if you do something you aren't thrilled about, the lighting and shadows may hide that part in the creepy eerie atmosphere.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks guys and ghouls for all your words of wisdom!  I really appreciate it!

I though I'd share a coupla pics of what he's looking like thus far and the feel I would like to ultimately achieve:

Here are the links to pics of what my Reaper is looking like now:

http://hauntspace.com/user/gallery/view/id_26833/name_Mariah/
http://hauntspace.com/user/gallery/view/name_Mariah/id_26967/title_trying-out-a-little-cheesecloth/

And the feeling I want:

http://arnoldwurzel.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/wraith.jpg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The cheesecloth shot looks really good. How about if you just use more of it and really shred the cheesecloth? That way you don't have to really do anything rip-wise to the robe. And you could just dust the entire piece with some white flour to give him that well-travelled look.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, I finished my Reaper dude.  I'm feeling satisfied about his level of "aged-ness" (I think I just made that word up!). Thanks everyone for your help and advice!

http://hauntspace.com/gallery/view/id_27025/field_/title_he's-finally-done/


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

OOOOOoooo! Looks great, Just the right amount of dirt!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree - he looks perfect!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

i use brown, black, gray, or white spraypaint from a distance, so that only the mist touches the prop; this allows just enough of a 'dirty' look without looking altered. At the same time, it allows you to correct any 'mistakes'. For beat up clothes, I use a knife to make the cut, then spread the individual threads with my fingers. Ladies, the same theory used to 'tease' hair!!! 

sixx


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

sweet,love the robe


----------

